# ASAP Silver Solution



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Can someone tell me how much of this (ASAP Silver Solution) to use to purify a quart of water?

I know about chloride, hydrogen peroxide, boiling, Berkley filters, etc. Just don't have the instructions for purifying with ASAP Silver Solution.

Whenever I do a search on Silver solution here, I get results on buying silver or making all sorts of solutions.

Thanks


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Colloidal Silver ASAP Solution



> Q. What is the proper dosage of ASAP Colloidal Silver Solution?
> 
> It is recommended that one take at least 1 teaspoon, twice daily for age 12-adults and 2 teaspoons twice daily for children ages 5-11. For children 4 and under, 1 teaspoon twice daily is recommended. This product should not be taken in place of an antibiotic recommended by your healthcare provider.


also please note:



> Statements made on this web site have *NOT* been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is *NOT* intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease.


also: I think somebody answered this over on *survivalistboards*...


----------



## JoeGlennAZ (May 16, 2011)

*ASAP Silver*

VN6869,

If you'll email me I'd be glad to send you a coupld of .pdf's from the manufacturer that will answer your question.

[email protected] 
Silver Sol, Silver Sols


----------

